# Covid-19 UIF pay outs



## Mollie (2/5/20)

Hi all

How many people have received any UIF pay outs since it was Announced in the beginning of the lockdown

We are still waiting for any pay outs

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/20)

Hi @The vaper

A friend of mine who has a small business applied a while back
He said they came back to him to request further info and more clarity, which he did and submitted it back to them.
He says he is still waiting to hear from them (i spoke to him a few days ago)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (2/5/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @The vaper
> 
> A friend of mine who has a small business applied a while back
> He said they came back to him to request further info and more clarity, which he did and submitted it back to them.
> He says he is still waiting to hear from them (i spoke to him a few days ago)


Yes this is very big mess our company applied on 26 March and still no info from them 
Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

Our Co's monthly staff , bout 15 of us have received our UIF ''salaries'' it's about 3/4 of normal salary with co picking up a weeks salary on top, levelled it out a bit , so ,yes it work for some companies .Unfortunately there is a problem with weekly staff... Good luck .


----------



## Mollie (3/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Our Co's monthly staff , bout 15 of us have received our UIF ''salaries'' it's about 3/4 of normal salary with co picking up a weeks salary on top, levelled it out a bit , so ,yes it work for some companies .Unfortunately there is a problem with weekly staff... Good luck .


Our company is monthly staff also about 15 
Well just have to wait and see
Glad to see that they do pay outs but i think alot of people is also still waiting

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

